# Mystery Plant



## HelloUnderwaterWorld (Oct 15, 2016)

I was at the LFS looking for some dwarf sag and I came across this plant that I really liked. It looked very healthy, but it had no label so they gave it to me for free. Can anyone help me figure out what plant this is?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=47770&stc=1&d=1476567699

Not sure if the picture will work or not.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi HelloUndwerwaterWorld,

Welcome to APC!

That looks like a Limnophila, possibly Limnophila sp 'Wavy' that was grown emersed.


----------



## HelloUnderwaterWorld (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks Seattle Aquarist! I think it might be.


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Check if it is aromatic when you break a leaf or stem (often smells like lemon grass if is a Limnophila like L. aromatica "green wavy"). Another option is Gratiola due to the serrate leaves, although the narrow leaf bases would be unusual (but could just be a sign of how it was grown). Another option is Prosperinaca. Grow a little in a terrarium and check for flowers. You will know quickly once it flowers.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like Prosperinaca to me. You'll find out when the submerged leaves are much more spiky. (Dont worry if so, they're softer than they look)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Opposite leaves. Not _Proserpinaca_. Leaves not serrate along whole margin.

Does it have any odor?


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow, you guys are intense on identification. Much appreciated.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I would go for Bacopa crenata...


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Bacopa crenata sounds like a good place to start based on a quick search. Looks like you are going to need to grow this one out emersed to see the flower for any certainty on the ID. Agreed, Proserpinaca was a stretch. 

Interesting plant.


----------

